# result



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm afraid it's all over for me on this cycle. my period arrived in all it's hateful glory tuesday night and i have been bleeding since.

i have had an horrendous couple of days but today i feel fresher. after all, at least now i know i can make preparations emotionally and physically for my next cycle.

i think we will have our second, and final, attempt in march.

i will be condensing all my posts on here into a two week wait diary this weekend and i'll be sticking around to see how everyone gets on.

i don't know what i'd have done without this site the last few weeks so i want to thank you all for being there for me, leaving comments and generally cheering me up! 

good luck to all of you, i wish you all every bit of success and happiness.

rosiebadgirl

xxx

n.b - the cats, by the way, have taken the news very badly and put up quite a fight this morning as i wrestled them into their baby-walkers...

they'll learn.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

So sorry sweetie,

Good luck for next time.
My Cat is still not cool with the idea of being rocked to sleep and sung to every night but he cant do anything about it!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sending you some big  and 
So sorry your Tx didn't work and hope that it's 2nd time lucky for you in March

Tamsin
x


----------



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

oh rosiebadgirl I am so sorry - but heres hoping that March will be a much luckier month for you and it will work.  Fingers crossed


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Rosie. 
Just wanted to say how sorry I am that it wasn't better news. I have been lurking (I am also on the 2ww) and enjoying your very funny posts. Do you blog...cos you should!
You will get your dream...our babies are out there waiting for us to find the right time...in the meantime keep dressing the cats - they'll get used to it eventually.
Hun xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Rosiebadgirl,
I am so sorry the evil AF came the wench!!!!
Good Luck for you in march babes, I had everything crossed for you love, I am sorry your cats didnt take it too well, however I am sure that they will be able to cope being mummys little babies for a little while longer! 
Love and Hugs
MrsH XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news hun 

Thinking of you...and good luck for March...we start our 2nd fresh ivf in March so maybe we'll be cycling together 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Rosie. Thinking of you x


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you

xx


----------



## Ireland1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rosie am really sorry to hear ur news....was really praying this cycle would work for you!!
Am sending u big hugs and loadsa goodluck for ur nxt cycle....you hav been an inspiration...reading ur posts has made me realize that even thou this journey is heartbreaking I must try to keep a sense of humour thru out...u and hubby takecare and wishing u both sooo much luck 4 nxt time.
em xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Rosie,

 so sorry hun and I know exactly how you feel.
Am sending a PM.
Remember everyone here understands and is here for you.
xxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Rosie


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Rosie 

Sorry to read this today, really hoped it would have worked out differently for you. Least your cat's are co-operating 

Take care
Love Amanda xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Rosie, I am sorry. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Rosie im so sorry to hear this news

Kate xx


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

sorry to hear your news rosie, wishing you all the best of luck for march. xx


----------



## H2006 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad news. sending you   good luck for march. thinking of you. 

Hev
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Rosie,
Sorry to hear your news.You are obviously a very positive, unny and cheerful person, with such sadness inside. I can empathise with you.All the very bestof luck for you in March.Concentrate on relaxing and healing your body and mind and giving yourself time.
Nikki


----------



## Cat Lover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Rosie 

Sorry to hear about your BFP, I've been reading your 2ww diary and you have made me laugh out loud and have kept me sane during my 2ww which is also over.

Good luck for March and take care of yourself.

Cat Lover


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you so much for all your well wishes.

i'm coming on a treat. feeling very positive and upbeat about everything (although i will admit to crying so much at the time that i actually blew a snot bubble out of my nose. classy.)

i'm glad my 2ww diary has cheered so many people up and i'm thinking of elaborating on it a little bit more and turning it into something of a novella!

i'll keep you posted on it's development. 

in the meantime i have turned to a different kind of reproduction. last night i planted a gazillion seeds for a variety of vegetables from cress to cabbage and now they are all stacked up in their little incubators on my window sill trying to hatch.

once they were safely in the compost and neatly labelled, my dh and i shared a poignant moment together as we gazed through the plastic lids and, with glassy eyes, wished the little fellas well.

but i'll tell you what right now, if i find i can't even grow so much as a carrot between now and my next ivf i'm damn well giving up!

xx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news. 

Hope you feel better soon.

Take care 
Wendo
xxxxxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you wendo. how are you feeling now? 

i'm pretty nervous today as we have a follow-up consultation (we weren't offered one, i had to ask) and i'm trying to think of questions i want to ask.

i'm also going to be painfully reminded of our failed attempt and am worried i might get a bit teary.

ho hum.

xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope you have a good consultation Rosie.


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you ella. i've posted my worries re: next ivf on the negative cycle board. please could people read through it and see if there is anything to suggest. i'm leaving in an hour and a half and am worrying!

gulp!

xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

just to update, my next cycle will be may, not march.

i knew i should've put a brick in my handbag for that consultation.

bah!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Rosie hunni, I have just caught up with your news.  So sorry sweetheart     I wish the outcome had of been different for you.
Please keep posting hun, when you feel up to it - your posts are fantastic!

May isnt that far away Rosie - I am sure you will succeed next time     

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Rosie,

I think we might try again in May, so I will keep a look out for you. I tried again quickly this time, and I think it was a bit soon. I felt like my body had only just recovered and mentally, I felt really unprepared. Dh found it a bit soon too. By May, the sun will be out and things always look brighter. Fingers, legs and toes crossed for you.

Kitykat
XX


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i will have had my 31st birthday by the time we start our next cycle in may and that feels like i'll be going into a new zone - even though i blatantly won't be.

bah! i want my embryos NOW please. am even thinking of looking into a FET between now and then... is that even possible? is it too impatient? too naughty? too expensive?

the good news though is that we are now the proud parents of a million baby cresses! we also have a bus load of mustard babies coming through and the cabbage patch kids are positively blooming.

the bad news is the cats are still throwing me nervous glances every time i look like i might move off the sofa. reckon they're scared i'm gonna try shoving them up me jumper and pretending i'm 6 months gone, "look, dh! look! they're kicking!"

too clever for their own damn good, them pesky cats. 

bah!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey hun
Have you got some little frosties?  After my last IVF BFN I went straight into FET!  I had one bleed after BFN then I was off again!
No harm in asking hun
Love
Tracy
x


----------

